

Microsoft hired doctors to review Aarifa's condition - umairj
http://tribune.com.pk/story/318832/microsoft-hired-doctors-to-review-aarifas-condition-father/

======
umairj
For people who aren't aware of this little girl, she is the younge­st ever
Micros­oft Certif­ied Profes­sional. But she is in a critical condition.
[http://tribune.com.pk/story/313626/worlds-youngest-mcp-
aarif...](http://tribune.com.pk/story/313626/worlds-youngest-mcp-aarifa-karim-
hospitalised/)

~~~
rolypoly
It feels very great to see Pakistanis on forums other than Facebook/twitter.

